
What are some red flags for you when interviewing software engineers? - Nuance
https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-red-flags-for-you-when-interviewing-software-engineers?share=1
======
shanghaiaway
The reply by Rustin is some of the most incredible r/iamverysmart BS I've
seen.

~~~
posixplz
That was incredibly hard to read - filled with grammatical errors and fake
insight. If the intent of this post was to start an HN conversation about
interview red flags, the submitter should have created an Ask HN. The linked
page is likely going to torpedo any useful discussion in favor of comments
like this.

------
Double_a_92
> were not able to describe what projects they are currently working on or
> were working in the past and _what role they had_

That's kinda hard for me to answer too... Our hierarchies are flat, so there
aren't even offical senior or junior roles or so. Everyone is "just" a
developer. We got those 2 guys that are better at designing architectures, and
that one guy that knows every detail of the software because he worked here
for 30 years.But everyone else just implements tasks and fixes bugs within
their business logic area.

